

Hackerne.ws is registered with godaddy - throwaway64
http://whois.domaintools.com/hackerne.ws

======
volida
Although that this is true for now, it wont be for long as I've initiated the
transfer to name.com 3-4 days ago.

------
mooism2
GoDaddy's whois
[http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=hackerne.ws&pro...](http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=hackerne.ws&prog_id=GoDaddy)
says that it is owned by one Yiannis Volos of Cyprus. Anyone know who this is?

------
Feanim
<http://byedaddy.org/hackerne.ws>

------
zerostar07
Someone had to infiltrate the enemy lines to provide intelligence.

